# mitsubishi fuso fg 4wd



## dougfirfirewood (Nov 5, 2007)

good, bad? 

can anyone please share about the mtsu fg.

thanks


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 6, 2007)

Very good,little less road speed than same model in 2wd.


----------



## timber12 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a '98 FG. I love the truck, I have had it for 5 years. The first 4 years I towed my Bandit 200XP chipper up and down steep mountain roads. This year I purchased a second chip truck & the Mitsy tows the log trailer or my 3830 Kobota w/ winch. The frame is kind of rusty, I will likley trade it in next year for a newer model. My favorite points are the engine break, the turning radis & visability when backing up, engine torque, and 4WD. It has been very reliable 55,000 miles.


----------



## fastbub (Nov 6, 2007)

I want one. I know......not to helpful, but I do.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Nov 7, 2007)

Can they push snow?


----------



## A100HVA (Nov 7, 2007)

good visability for sure


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 9, 2007)

*guy her plows with his.*

looks like the perfect setup visibility wise.

he runs it all year with his landscaping company.i see him almost everyday.


----------



## joesawer (Nov 22, 2007)

how much does it weigh, what size engine, what kind of gears?


----------



## ronnyb (Nov 25, 2007)

*mitsu*

Still make the 4wd, but no longer available with the automatic


----------

